

Crowdsourcing Justice - vnchr
http://israelvicars.com/2012/07/crowdsourcing-justice/

======
asimjalis
Suppose a person is in the same situation as you were in? Is it possible to
say something different to the guy so that the story does not end in this way?

~~~
vnchr
I think the only answer there is to have said nothing.

I was polite, treated him respectfully while still confronting the subject
directly. He probably felt embarrassed in front of his friends and his usual
intimidation approach didn't work, so he acted out. He had an opportunity to
respond maturely, but he did not have the maturity to do so. I empathize with
his position and acknowledge he may have not previously had the context and
positive influences in his life to exercise using his words and expressing his
emotions productively. I should note, he was probably 20 years old, just out
with his friends, being a typical cocky young person. He didn't know how to
handle this situation appropriately, and responded poorly.

On the other hand, I could have instead told theater staff who were probably
in a position to handle things better than me. Part of me wishes I had done
this, but I don't think I should avoid civil confrontation in the future
because I'm afraid of a violent response.

